# Trouble feild stripping a P-38



## ottokits (Mar 23, 2013)

I've watched several Utube videos and still cant get the slide of the P38 off the frame. The magazine is out, saftey on , hammer down and locking lever rotated to the correct position, it even clicks! But, when I try to slide the slide off the frame, it stops when it gets back into its original position. And I notice I have to jiggle it and use some force to get the slide back again so I cant re-lock the lever. I wonder if the locking block for the barrel may have slipped down into a "half locked" position? The barrel seems tight in the frame. Its a wartime ac-44. It seems fully funtional, and shot just fine..25 years ago. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance! Time to visit a gunsmith?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I last owned a P.38 so many years ago that I don't quite remember, but...

Are you sure that the hammer should be down, and the safety "on"?
My (admittedly hazy) memory says that the safety should be "off," and the hammer cocked. I wonder if I'm correct...

You lock the slide open with the slide stop lever, turn the takedown lever down and forward, and slide the whole upper assembly off.
(W.H.B. Smith says that you're correct about the safety, and that you should pull—and hold—the trigger while releasing the upper assembly to slide forward and off.)

If you've removed the locking block, you need to make sure that you put it back in with its right side up. Press it down, so that its projecting lugs are flush with the frame rails.

Here's where you may be going wrong: When you slide the upper assembly back onto the frame, you need to push both the ejector and the projecting safety-mechanism lever down into the frame, before riding the slide-and-barrel over them.
Then push the upper assembly all the way back, until it can be caught by the slide stop.
Now turn the takedown lever all the way back around, and the job should be done.

Does that help?


----------



## ottokits (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks Steve, I've tried taking it apart with the saftey off too. I just cant get the upper assembly off at all. It slides off so easily in the videos. I'm thinking something is out of whack internally. But if I cant get it apart, I cant figure out what it might be. Somethings buggered up the works, getting in the way between the slide and frame. I think the gunsmith is in order, but I fear he might have the same trouble as me.. If the toggle block that locks the barrel to the slide is out of whack, ( thats what I strongly suspect now) will I ever be able to get the thing apart? Anyone else ever have anything like this happen?


----------



## cocojo (Feb 4, 2012)

Make sure the hammer is down or it will get stuck.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*ottokits*;
Maybe the locking block isn't dropping and disengaging from the slide.
It may have been put in upside-down, and now is wedged into position immovably. But that seems very unlikely.
Even if the block, or its spring, is broken, the pistol should still come apart.
Yes, you need a gunsmith.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> *ottokits*;
> Maybe the locking block isn't dropping and disengaging from the slide.
> It may have been put in upside-down, and now is wedged into position immovably. But that seems very unlikely.
> Even if the block, or its spring, is broken, the pistol should still come apart.
> Yes, you need a gunsmith.


Either that, or find a very old German to help you.


----------



## ottokits (Mar 23, 2013)

Lol!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...Another thought: Have you rotated the takedown latch all the way around, so it's pointing toward the front of the pistol's frame? If it's not all the way around, then it's still blocking the slide from coming off of its rails.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Walther P-38 9mm Pistol - YouTube

According to this one you must pull the trigger to the rear while simultaneously releasing the slide.


----------



## ottokits (Mar 23, 2013)

Yep Steve, the latch was in the proper position, And I tried pulling the trigger as well. I think I watched at least 5 or 6 videos, including the one that said the trigger must be pulled.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

ottokits said:


> Yep Steve, the latch was in the proper position, And I tried pulling the trigger as well. I think I watched at least 5 or 6 videos, including the one that said the trigger must be pulled.


Well, it sounds like gunsmith time.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Want to hear the outcome of the issue. Please ,if you don't mind, thanks


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...Yup. Me, too.


----------



## ottokits (Mar 23, 2013)

I'll keep you posted! And thanks!


----------



## ricepaddydaddy (Nov 17, 2012)

I have a Walther P1, and have found the waltherforums very informative. I am a member there also. The following is a link to the page there that shows, step by step one picture at a time the correct way to disassemble your pistol. If you follow the pictures and it will still not come apart you have a problem that needs to be addressed by a qualified gunsmith.

How to disassemble P1 / P38 - WaltherForums

Good luck!


----------

